# Daniel Sturridge



## Dexter (31 Marzo 2014)

Inglese classe 1989,probabilmente sarà titolare ai Mondiali e se la dovrà vedere con Bonucci,Chiellini e Barzagli  Viene "oscurato" da Luis Suarez ma questo tizio ha segnato 34 gol in 44 presenze col Liverpool (in Premier 20 gol in 24 presenze questa stagione!) . Non ho mai capito perchè giocasse cosi poco al Chelsea,punta completa...Venne ceduto dai Blues per 15 milioni di euro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Tre milioni più di Matri, assurdo.


----------



## Frikez (31 Marzo 2014)

Non giocava perchè quel genio di Villas Boas non lo considerava.

"It doesn't mean he cannot play there but we count him as a winger in the squad and we will continue to count him as a winger."


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2014)

Geni i tizi del Chelsea che vanno a vendere il giocatore ad una concorrente..

Solo in Premier e Bundess vendono/regalano i giocatori alle dirette concorrenti.. dei geni insomma..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Geni i tizi del Chelsea che vanno a vendere il giocatore ad una concorrente..
> 
> *Solo in Premier e Bundess vendono/regalano i giocatori alle dirette concorrenti*.. dei geni insomma..



Pirlo


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pirlo



Pirlo era finito dai, io stesso mi sono meravigliato..ma credo che chiunque dava per Pirlo finito.

Io parlo dell'Arsenal che da Van Perisie allo United e vince la Premier..Nasri al City
Dei Lewandovisky lasciati andare così a 0 per poi andare al Bayern.. di Goetze
Di Sturridge 15 milioni regalato al Liverpool
Ecc. ecc..


----------



## Dexter (31 Marzo 2014)

Il Chelsea ha regalato Drogba,ceduto per due stagioni Lukaku in prestito e ceduto Sturridge...E loro giocano con Eto'o e Torres


----------



## juventino (31 Marzo 2014)

Onestamente ai tempi del Chelsea non mi è mai sembrato niente di che. Mi sta stupendo molto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Marzo 2014)

Giocatore scaricato prima dal City e poi dal Chelsea,adesso si sta imponendo ad un livello stratosferico che francamente non credevo avrebbe raggiunto.Complimenti


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Giocatore scaricato prima dal City e poi dal Chelsea,adesso si sta imponendo ad un livello stratosferico che francamente non credevo avrebbe raggiunto.Complimenti



Esatto, un pò come Aubameyang (anche se l'inglese è più forte per me). Certi giocatori, che non hanno tecnica ma puntano soprattutto sul fisico, escono abbastanza tardi (basti pensare anche a Drogba).


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pirlo era finito dai, io stesso mi sono meravigliato..*ma credo che chiunque dava per Pirlo finito*.
> 
> Io parlo dell'Arsenal che da Van Perisie allo United e vince la Premier..Nasri al City
> Dei Lewandovisky lasciati andare così a 0 per poi andare al Bayern.. di Goetze
> ...



Wait!  

Io ero evidentemente uno dei pochi che non lo dava per finito, davo per finito il suo tempo al Milan, ma non la sua carriera, infatti non ero affatto contento andasse ai gobbi.


----------



## Serginho (4 Aprile 2014)

Non mi aspettavo questo exploit, ma devo dire che sta andando alla grande


----------

